
Ask HN: Editing Posts? - dyeje
Is it possible to edit comments?  I feel like I&#x27;ve seen edit messages on comments before but I don&#x27;t see any link on the post to do so.
======
ColinWright
Short answer, yes.

[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/EditComments.png](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/EditComments.png)

------
nostrademons
Only for the first 2 hours after you post them.

